# Old faithful. My Rocket Giotto and Ceado E37S.



## Sparkyx (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Snap. (Sort of)

Rocket R58, E37s, and the newly arrived Aergrind.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Sparkyx said:


> View attachment 29853


Lovely setup,

Please tell me the syrups next to it are for guests/loved ones??


----------

